# 02 Spec V Interior...



## Pinoy138 (Feb 24, 2003)

A real quick question. The interior in the 2002 Spec V, red on red/black mesh, hot or not? Survey says?....


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

I personally love it. That is one of the reasons I got the Spec V instead of the regular SER. I have seen the new interiors on the 2003's and I do not like it as much. The gray or silver or whatever color you want to call it seems pretty drap for me at least.


----------



## johnp69 (Feb 22, 2003)

dont like it.... i happen to love the black and silver interior on my 03 though........imagine that


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

I love it..................but only on a black or red car. Maybe silver. But in anything else, I dont think it looks good.
I wish they could match the interior with the exterior. Thats why I think it looks good with a red or black car. The first pictures of the yellow SE-R with the black and yellow interior was awesome.
But it probably isnt very realistic to have a different interior for every exterior color.


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

I agree with upchuck it looks good on black and red, marginal on silver. I think the silver inserts are nice, personally a lot better than the red, I would grow tired of that. With the silver, chrome and carbon fiber would be a really nice match in that car. The 2002 red finishing's was one of the reason's I steered clear of the 02's----just my two cents.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

'02 interior was not all that appealing to me but I would place the blame on the fact that I have never liked red, even on the outside....everyone has it!
I waited for the '03 in the hope it would change and luckily it did....I now own one!


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I wish I had the black/silver Spec V interior in my 03 SE-R...


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

I like it. I don't think it would look good in some of the specs because of the exterior color but I like it better than the 03 interior.


----------



## SpecVspeeD (Mar 29, 2003)

I love my Red interior, gives my car firey personality, plus it looks more like you went and put mods on ur car when it all came stock. The black/silver is nice, but who else has those colors? Now who has red/black unless done in custom leather? NO One (At least i don't think).


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

what are you all talking about??? the red and black interior is the sweetest in any nissan....it reflects the spec-V spirit...its a same that they got rid of it in the 03 model, i deeply regret it. i love the 02 interior so much , in fact, it was what inspired me to do all my mods in RED, custom interior trim RED, seat belt pads RED, custom engine compartment RED !!!!!!!!!! if ppl want, i'll try to remmeber to snap a pic with my digicam.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

awsome man i would like to see a pic of your enigine bay, i personally prefer the 03, the 02 seems to make my eyes sore after a while for some reason same with the guage cluster in the 03 not sure if its the same in the 02 or not, i don't like the red and stuff, once i get my spec i will be putting in the reverse indiglo guages i think they look tight.


----------



## CrshDriver (Mar 28, 2003)

I don't like it at all. It looked ok on the red and black, but I don't like red, and didn't really want a black one. I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that the first Spec-V I saw in person was the blue one. That looked horrible. (Sorry to anyone who has an 02 blue.) Plus like I said, I really don't like red. I was so happy when I saw that they changed the interior in 03. I have my silver 03 and I'm soo happy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

Looks great with my red exterior... seems comfortable even on the hottest summer days.



Pinoy138 said:


> *A real quick question. The interior in the 2002 Spec V, red on red/black mesh, hot or not? Survey says?.... *


----------



## ewraven (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm pretty happy with my red interior. I've always liked it. I think it goes great with my Silver Spec V.


----------



## BlackSpec02 (Apr 12, 2003)

The red interior was one of the many reasons I bought an 02 over an 03, it looks hot, more sporty. I have gotten lots of compliments on it already, and I've only had my car for two days!! Granted red is the most common color for mods, upgrades, etc. I still prefer it to the silver. I think it would've been cool if there were a choice of interior/trim colors... then everyone would be happy... an orange or yellow would've been sweet... on my black one at least.


----------

